# Goose band question



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone shot an 1158 series band this year? If so dose it appear as though it was a black band from last year that has had the paint worn off? 

Picked up one Monday that appears to have been this way. Anyone else notice this? 

Rich any thoughts from you?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Has anyone shot an 1158 series band this year? If so dose it appear as though it was a black band from last year that has had the paint worn off?
> 
> Picked up one Monday that appears to have been this way. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Rich any thoughts from you?


I shot an 1158 this last weekend but it was just standard aluminum.

btw, mine was banded in FB in 2013.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

My son shot an 1158 this year on youth day. It is black, and the paint is not worn off. The edges are slightly worn but not bad. We havent gotten the banding info back yet but I'm pretty sure it was banded up at BRBR this year(because they havent gotten all of their info put into the system yet)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I read somewhere that the DWR did half black and half silver bands as kind of a test to see if more silver one's are harvested and reported compared to black. This is probably why there are silver and black with the same #'s.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

FM this band just was not nice and shinny like the other 2 bands this weekend that were 1048 series. It was tinted and had what appeared to a very thin layer of black paint left by where it was crimped together. 

I picked up an 1158 black band last year. I would think in the wild the birds would wear the paint off the bands pretty quick.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> FM this band just was not nice and shinny like the other 2 bands this weekend that were 1048 series. It was tinted and had what appeared to a very thin layer of black paint left by where it was crimped together.
> 
> I picked up an 1158 black band last year. I would think in the wild the birds would wear the paint off the bands pretty quick.


 I don't have any black bands. Are they painted, or anodized? It definitely could have worn off though. I got a shiny1068 series yesterday.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

it isnt paint, its anodize. Some will appear a bit brownish also...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I don't have any black bands. Are they painted, or anodized? It definitely could have worn off though. I got a shiny1068 series yesterday.


a suicide bird eh? ;-)

GRATS bud...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> a suicide bird eh? ;-)
> Two of them were.
> 
> GRATS bud...


 Thanks......


----------

